# Trombone Shorty - awesome example of circular breathing



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

from 2:10 until 3:44...





I've recently gotten into this band and hope to see them live some day.


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

A great example of the younger artists who are bringing about a musical renaissance in post-Katrina New Orleans!


----------

